# Puget Sound Region  Fall Color Ride ? Saturday, November 1st



## RMS37 (Oct 16, 2008)

*T*his is an invitation to all Puget Sound area *Vintage* *Bicycle* *Enthusiasts* to end the season on our annual *Fall* *Color* *Ride*. 

The ride follows a 12 mile stretch of the Snoqualmie Valley Trail between the trail head near the Salish Lodge at Snoqualmie Falls 15 miles east of Seattle and the town of Carnation.

The ride is a one-way downhill run along the King County Parks and Recreation trail which was constructed on the route of an old logging railroad grade. The section of the trail we will be riding begins with a nine mile gentle downhill run through the woods with purpose built bridges crossing several ravines and providing vistas of the valley below. The last 3 miles is a flat section of trail that passes rural farmland and ends at Loutsis Park in Carnation. From the park we will ride cross town, about a quarter mile to the Pete’s Bar and Grill (all ages) for lunch. 

The ride will begin in the north parking lot of the Salish Lodge and rider will leave by about 12:30. The ride itself takes about two hours from the parking lot to the park in Carnation. Expect a leisurely lunch in Carnation after which we will work out the logistics to ferry riders back to the top of the hill to retrieve their cars. 

For more information on the ride, driving directions, photos from previous rides, or for contact information follow this link to our website

http://classicbicycles.blogspot.com/


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Ride Update*

After three exceptionally dry and sunny fall weekends the rain has arrived just in time for a soggy Halloween here in Western Washington. The forecast is for a 50% chance of rain this Saturday and the 10 day forecast is for rain at least through the end of next weekend.

The feedback we have received so far has been cold is ok but no rain so we are canceling the Snoqulmie ride this Saturday and tentatively rescheduling for either the weekend of November 15th and 16th, or the weekend of the 22nd and 23rd. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. Watch this site for more information.

For anyone interested in a lunch/beer gathering and a possible *waterfront ride in West Seattle *in lieu of the longer Snoqualmie ride, some of us will be meeting at the *Alki Tavern* (1321 Harbor Ave SW) *tomorrow*, Saturday afternoon at *1 pm*. 

I?ll upload a map tonight for the Alki location or you can PM me if you are interested and need more information.

Phil


----------

